# Dia Meteorológico Mundial 2009



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2009 às 11:55)

*Dia Meteorológico Mundial 2009*

“O tempo, o Clima e o ar que respiramos” é o tema do Dia Meteorológico Mundial para 2009, efeméride que se comemora mundialmente a 23 de Março.

O IM associa-se às celebrações a nível mundial e promove, na sua Sede, em Lisboa, um colóquio subordinado ao tema do DMM 2009, reunindo especialistas nacionais que apresentarão comunicações sobre a relação entre o tempo, o clima e a qualidade do ar, e os seus impactos na saúde, de acordo com o Programa em anexo.

Este tema é particularmente apropriado numa época em que a humanidade tenta atingir os Objectivos do Milénio, pelo impacto que o tempo e o clima têm no desenvolvimento das sociedades, designadamente através das consequências resultantes de desastres naturais, associados a fenómenos extremos tais como cheias, secas, fogos florestais e ondas de calor.

Por outro lado, a comunidade científica está cada vez mais consciente das relações estreitas entre o clima, o estado do tempo, a composição do ar que respiramos e a Saúde. O debate deste assunto será uma forma de divulgar o conhecimento existente nesta área e contribuir para a consciencialização e interiorização dos riscos na população, na perspectiva da criação de uma cultura de prevenção, também nesta área.

Fonte:IM


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2009 às 12:38)

O dia meteorológico mundial comemora-se no mesmo dia em que eu faço anos. 

Espectáculo  

Este é não só o meu dia mas também o de todos nós


----------

